# lže, jako když tiskne



## Interfector

Zajímal by mě původ tohoto slovního obratu, opravdu mě nenapadá jediná souvislost mezi lhaním a tiskem.


----------



## ilocas2

Možná to má něco společnýho s tiskem ve významu "noviny, časopisy" atd.

Nebo to může bejt z němčiny - lügen wie gedruckt


----------



## Bára

No, nejsem odborník, ale vždycky jsem to chápala tak, že vynález tisku zrychlil vydávání knih - nemusely se opisovat a postupem času začaly být vydávány masově... Možná je to nemoc ze studia historie, ale tohle mi opravdu přijde logické. - Lže hodně - jako na běžícím pásu a bez sebemenších potíží právě tak, jako se ve velkém začal vydávat tištěný text...


----------



## werrr

Interfector said:


> ...opravdu mě nenapadá jediná souvislost mezi lhaním a tiskem.


Tomu se mi ani nechce věřit.  Tisk a lež jedno jest!

Za zmínku stojí i populární verze "lže, jako když Rudé právo tiskne"'.


----------



## Barubek

Já jsem si vždycky myslela, že to je podle toho, že když člověk lže, tak k sobě tiskne zuby.


----------



## Bohemos

Zde jest k dispozici vysvětlení obratu, rčení dle portálu wissen.de.

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## ilocas2

Bohemos said:


> Zde jest k dispozici vysvětlení obratu, rčení dle portálu wissen.de.
> 
> S poděkováním,
> Bohemos



Bylo by dobré přeložit to do češtiny, ne všichni tady umí německy.


----------

